# VR6 Oil Filter Housing Problem



## webedubbn (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a leaking oil filter housing and the gasket inside is like a flat o ring gasket the goes to the block. That gasket is cracked and need to replace. Should I just replace the whole unit or just find the gasket.. 
If anyone could help me find the gasket that would be great!
Looks like 2 flat o-rings together.. almost like a figure 8


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: VR6 Oil Filter Housing Problem (webedubbn)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com


----------



## GLI_DRIVER (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Oil Filter Housing Problem (dubbinmk2)*

Cheapest would be replace the gasket. The oil filter flange is easy to remove,you have to do an oil change anyway.


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

i put RTV on mine could that be the reason its leaking?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Most definitely yes. 

Get a(nother) new gasket, and (of course) a new filter. Change it again. 
This time, install it with nothing. Simply clean the area, and reassemble.


----------



## SKATERKID247 (Apr 8, 2010)

i cracked my filter housing and got a new one new sensors and the oil pressure light wont go off and its beeping HELP its annoying i have oil pressure and have plenty of oil and no leaks


----------

